#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How to fix RankMath Canonical tags issue?

## Bhavya

RankMath is one of the popular WordPress SEO plugins. While using RankMath on WordPress site and choosing the RankMathSEO option, there are appearance of multiple canonical tags. Can someone tell me how to fix this RankMath Canonical issue?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

I think following RankMath reference will be helped you. :Smile: 
Setting Canonical URLs in Rank Math >> Rank Math

----------

